# 23 days and 1 cracked is a little funky!



## Nicki Hemby (Aug 31, 2017)

This is our first time with BYC. We have 4, we stared with 6.

We have a brooder and love them. They are good to us too. So we bought 4 fertilized eggs online and its been 23 days. Our Broody has been faithfully taking care of them, but nothing so far.

Tonight I went to taka a look and there is one with a small crack, but there was a bit of fluid on it and when I touched it, it had a faint fishy smell to it.

Have we missed the mark?

I am so discouraged. I don't want to get rid of them if there is a chance. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Probability is pretty high that the eggs are not going to hatch. The one is a concern. The pic shows an opening like it was pipped but your concerns about smell and fluid raises some alarm bells.

One of the things we suggest is to candle before setting shipped eggs. Even some that are hand carried can be damaged but those through the mail run the gauntlet for abuse.

What do you mean with BYC?


----------



## Nicki Hemby (Aug 31, 2017)

Thank you

Back Yard Chicken 

What do you suggest I do now?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you know how to candle? If you do, I would. But at 23 days with the hen doing the brooding they should have hatched by now. The only option is to toss them before they explode.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the Chickenforum.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Smelling fishy is not good. I agree, candle them and see if there's live chicks in there.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Shipped eggs have a very low hatch rate due to the post office handling, and temperature. The smelly egg is probably deceased. If you want fertile eggs shop local folks in driving distance. Better chance of hatching and fertility. I had 18 eggs shipped and 9 hatched

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My shipped eggs suck, so I don't ship anymore. I do have more luck with eggs shipped from young stock. I've had 2 people ship me eggs from their first chicken eggs or second and they all hatched!


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

Be very careful with shipped eggs, there are a lot of variables involved that can lead to poor hatch rates. We usually suggest not giving a shipped clutch to a broody, they can sometimes be a little rough with them which just makes the issues worse. Usually you want to let them sit out for about 24 hours and then toss them into an incubator.

As far as candling goes, here is a little how to article that should help.
http://incubatorwarehouse.com/egg-candling


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

I have tried to hatch shipped eggs three times. Once, I only got one little hen- beautiful, but only one. Not the shipper fault though- you could tell the box had been roughly handled even though it said Fragile. Second time, I got 8 of 12- Pretty good for that batch. This time, the crazy broody hen won't set on them. she suddenly decided she wasn't broody I guess.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

When I get shipped eggs I let them sit for 24 hours, then I put them in the incubator for 24 hours no turner, then 3rd day I turn incubator turner on. Depending on how they are packed and how the USPS handles them makes a difference along with when you stick them in the incubator. The air cells,need to rest before going in the incubator
Out of 18 eggs I had shipped 17 grew and by hatch date I had 13 pip. 9 survived out of the 13 on hatch day


----------

